# Springfield emp what is your opinion



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've always been a striker fire kind of guy but I recently handled one of these and think I may have to buy it. So I know its not a traditional 1911 but it has the same basic function and design. So I guess opinions are welcome what are your thoughts on this gun?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Might be good for you.........I really never cared for striker fired firearms till I bought one..........But, I hate grip safeties.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I currently carry an Xdm as my main ccw so a grip safety is a non-issue for me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's probably the only 3" 1911 style gun I would buy.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great little 3". Accurate as hell, light and easy to carry. I rank it up there with my Sig 229. Nice little pistol I dont think you could go wrong buying one. I've had zero problems with mine and it shoots what ever I put in it. Great summer carry pistol.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well yesterday I found a used emp in 40 and it followed me home. I also have one in 9mm on order but they can't give me an idea of when it may be in. As far as fit and finish, it is as it should be for a pistol of this price point. This weekend I hope to put some rounds through it. On a side note Friday I will be picking up a Sig p938, my wife wanted one and that's what she'll get.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If they still come with the extended basepad on the mag and you want to flush it up post back,I'll tell you where to find the guy that mods them.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was wondering about that I had seen some, that were flush.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have fired one a few times. They are very nice little guns if you are comfortable with the 1911 style platform.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> It's probably the only 3" 1911 style gun I would buy.


Ditto for me!


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay went out and put 250 rounds through the emp this weekend. I love the way the gun shoots very accurate with everything I put in it. I did have one failure to go into battery, and one fte both were one the last magazine I shot. The last magazine I was shooting 155gr blazer full metal jacket flat nose. I did shoot 100 rounds of 155gr hydro shock with out a problem. 
On a side note put a 150 rounds of federal classic hollow point through the sig p938 this weekend. No issues at all very fun gun to shoot and the wife loves it. My wife put another 100 rounds of blazer fmj and about 50 of federal fmj all function great no problems.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I want one, but fortunately there are none available at this time, since I don't have the money for one right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have one in 9mm, really like it. Wonderful size for concealed carry, plus I like all metal handguns (no offense intended), single stack 9mm's just work for me. Be advised that the EMP can be a little fussy with JHP ammo, but rest assured that Springfield customer service may well be the best in the industry, IMO, meaning they will (or should) polish the feed ramp if you encounter an issus. A little funky with the field stripping (collar needed to be placed over the guide rod spring assembly) but other than that, it's straight 1911 style. My best to you with your EMP, never regretted getting mine.


----------

